
Facebook: Political ads are ineligible for fact-checking - josefresco
https://popular.info/p/facebook-says-trump-can-lie-in-his
======
qasimzafar
Because the Republicans will otherwise stop paying Facebook ad dollars

~~~
Porthos9K
Also, because all political messaging is essentially bullshit in the
Frankfurtian sense. Whether a political ad's content is factual is besides the
point, because its object is persuasion.

[https://youtu.be/lArA7nMIqSI](https://youtu.be/lArA7nMIqSI)

